# Fort Lauderdale Live Aboard marinas!!!



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello, I am looking to relocate to a year around live aboard Marina in the Fort Lauderdale area. I am not familiar with any would appreciate any advice, marina name and if available cost. Thank a lot!

:ship-captain::ship-captain:


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

The only one I am familiar with is the Royale Palm Marina. It is located on the Dania Cut-off channel there in Fort Lauderdale. It is a pretty quiet marina, with no wake issues, showers, and it pretty nice. The owner can get cranky from what I recall, just stay on his good side, and your golden. There used to be a waiting list...I am sure there still is. They are a fairly full service yard, but if you are a DIY kinda guy/gal, you can cross the channel to Playbouy Marine, they are a great yard, with a long list of contractors at the ready. Royale Palm is easy to get to, there are no bridges to bother with.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

SV Siren said:


> The only one I am familiar with is the Royale Palm Marina. It is located on the Dania Cut-off channel there in Fort Lauderdale. It is a pretty quiet marina, with no wake issues, showers, and it pretty nice. The owner can get cranky from what I recall, just stay on his good side, and your golden. There used to be a waiting list...I am sure there still is. They are a fairly full service yard, but if you are a DIY kinda guy/gal, you can cross the channel to Playbouy Marine, they are a great yard, with a long list of contractors at the ready. Royale Palm is easy to get to, there are no bridges to bother with.


Yep..agreed..contractors fall all over themselves getting your business there.. :}


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Most marinas in the South Fla area are prohibitively expensive for those born w/o a silver spoon and have been for some decades.
The majority of liveaboards down that way live on the docks of private houses in the canals or behind the small hotels on the Las Olas Isles. I suggest you go down w/o the boat, find a cheap motel and secure a slip before you take the boat down. Longer term anchoring options are fairly limited, from what I hear.
Otherwise, haul the boat at one of the cheaper yards and find a slip from there. Pollution control down that way is a *big* thing, so make sure all that works, as chances are you will *not* be allowed to use the facilities if you rent from a home or hotel.
Good luck.


----------

